# Flat spot on acceleration!!



## Tylerdurden1977 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi people, newbie here

And new to audi.

Just purchased an audi A3 1997 1.6.When idling the car is fine,if i put down the accelerator the revs go up and down and all is ok.

When putting it into first gear, the slowling driving away lifting the clutch up there seems to be something I can only describe as a dead spot or something with the accelerator going down it will hit the dead spot then almost do a surge and bolt forward, also seems a bit of a high bite on the clutch. ...its hard to explain, but thats the gist??


Any ideas or helpwould be grateful.


----------

